# ماهي اجزاء جهاز الاشعة الرئيسية؟



## alaaroi1 (8 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماهي اجزاء جهاز الاشعة الرئيسية؟ بمعني آخر مما يتكون أي جهاز اشعة ؟
وياليت تزودونا برسومات لهده الأجزاء ....
ايضا لو تكرمتو تدكروا اهم الاعطال لكل جزء من اجزاء جهاز الاشعة ؟؟
شكرا جزيلا مقدما وبإنتظار اجاباتاكم....................


----------



## alaaroi1 (9 أبريل 2010)

اين الاجابات؟؟؟؟


----------



## waleedthehero (9 أبريل 2010)

انا عندى معلومات عن احدى الاجهزة http://liveconcerns-waleed.blogspot.com/


----------



## فداء (10 أبريل 2010)

اجهزة الاشعة بشكل عام تتكون من الاجزاء التالية :-
1- x-ray tube consist from cathode and anode 
هذا الجزء هو الجزء الاهم في جهاز الاشعة حيث انه يشتمل على مهبط مركب عليه filament المسؤوله عن تكون الغيمة من الالكترونات التي بدورها تضرب في مادة الهدف على المصعد (target anode) وبتطبيق فرق جهد عالي بين قطبي (tube anode and cathode) نكسب الالكترونات كمية كافية من الطاقة كي تتسارع من الكاثود باتجاه الانود وحينما تضرب بالهدف تنتج الاشعة السينية


----------



## فداء (10 أبريل 2010)

2- High tension generator : الجزء الهام كذلك للحصول على الجهد العالي اللازم تطبيقه بين طرفي المهبط والمصعد وكذلك لتزويد filament بالجهد اللازم لها 
3- consol unit : وحدة التحكم اللازمة للحصول على الاشعة حيث تشتمل على KVP- mA -S
kvp : تمثل كمية الجهد اللازم تطبيقها بين طرفي TUBE
mA: تمثل كمية التيار المسلطة على Filament لانتاج الكمية المطلوبة من الالكترونات 
s: تمثل الفترة الزمنية اللازمة لتسليط فرق الجهد بين طرفي tube حيث تمثل كمية الاشعة السينية التي تسقط على المريض


----------



## فداء (10 أبريل 2010)

لكن يجب ات تعلم ان هناك العديد من الاجزاء الرئيسية التي يشتمل عليها كذلك الجهاز 
collimator : هو عباره عن الجزء الذي يوجد على مخرج (tube) والذي يعمل على تحديد المساحة التي سوف تسقط عليها الاشعة .
AL-filter : مرشح يوجد قبل collimator يهدف الى امتصاص الاشعة السينية ذات الطاقة القليلة لمنعها من السقوط على الجسم كونها سوف تتراكم على السطح الخارجي للجسم مما سيؤدي الى احداث العديد من المشاكل مثل السرطان والخ 
lamp : كذلك توجد قبل collimtor وذلك كي يستطيع المستحدم رؤية الاشعة السينية كونها غير مرئية 
الطاولة التي يستلقي عليها المريض 
الفيلم الذي تظهر عليه الصورة


----------



## فداء (10 أبريل 2010)

اذا اردت المزيد من المعلومات لا باس


----------



## فداء (10 أبريل 2010)

http://openpdf.com/ebook/x-ray-pdf-4.html
هذا موقع مفيد جدا اطلع عليه وابحث عما تريد ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## alaaroi1 (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخي فداء .....وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## فرزدق احمد (22 مايو 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (24 مايو 2010)

*Major Section of X-Ray M/c*

:Major Section of X-Ray M/c
The multi-tap AC line transformer
X-ray tube filament circuit and transformer
X-Ray tube high voltage circuit transformer and bridge rectifier
Timing Circuit

:Three Basic controls exist in X-Ray M/c
Penetration Quality (Kv): Control for penetration depth and contrast 
Quantity of X-Ray (mA): Filament mA contrast exposure strength 
Time of Exposure (s): For exposure Length​


----------



## ayman70 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم .
اريد بعض المعلومات عن x-ray cathode خاصة في هذا الموضوع فقط وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## blackhorse (7 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------

